

Ask HN: Anyone ever been involved in the home construction process? Any tips? - shanecleveland

We are building a house and would love any advice from this who have done it before. Thanks.
======
Loginid
I grew up in a family contracting business.

It is hard to give any meaningful comment without more information.

Are you actually intending to build the house yourself, or are you contracting
it out?

Is the design set?

~~~
shanecleveland
Sorry about the broad question. We are contracting in out, and we are in the
design process right now.

I guess I was just looking for very general tips based on others' experiences.
As an example, people we know who have had a home built seem to all have
little things they love, hate or would do differently about their homes, such
as build a bigger laundry room or have a bathroom near an entryway so kids and
guests do not have to walk through the entire house to access it.

I thought the HN community may have some interesting insights.

~~~
Loginid
If you are looking for design tips that relate to designing a home according
to how people actually live, check out <http://www.notsobighouse.com/>

